# Mojave : Défilement saccadé sur OpenOffice et LibreOffice



## macrocosme (6 Avril 2019)

Bonjour,

J'ai cherché et pas trouvé, donc je poste.

J'utilise Apache OpenOffice 4.1.6 et depuis mon très récent passage à Mojave (10.14.4), je constate — uniquement sur OpenOffice et LibreOffice — un défilement saccadé, tant horizontalement que verticalement. Et ce, par le trackpad, la souris (Magic mouse) ou les barres de défilement.
J'ai regardé les différents réglages sans parvenir à corriger.
Depuis 10.6.5 jusqu'à 10.13.6 (sur mon ancien MBP) je n'avais aucun problème de ce genre.

Quelqu'un aurait-il constaté la même chose ?
Y-a-t-il un remède ?
Avez-vous des questions ou des observations ?

PS : J'ai déposé un rapport sur le bugzilla de OpenOffice


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Avril 2019)

Nope.

Rien constaté chez moi. Comportement identique avec Mojave 10.14.4 qu’avec High Sierra 10.13.6.


----------



## macrocosme (11 Avril 2019)

Merci pour la réponse.

Avec les réglages identiques ou une personnalisation (Mac et/ou OpenOffice) ?


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Avril 2019)

Rien personnalisé du tout.

J’ai installer OpenOffice 4.1.6 et j’ai ouvert un fichier .odt et un fichier xls. (je n’avais pas de .ods sous la main).

Certes, ce n’est pas aussi fluide que M$ Office. Il y a une légère saccade avec Write en vertical mais rien de nouveau ni de perturbant.


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Avril 2019)

As-tu essayé = OpenOffice > Préférences > OpenOffice Writer > Afficher : cocher _Défilement doux_


----------



## macrocosme (12 Avril 2019)

Bonjour,

Oui, je suis sur 4.1.6 et l'installation est faite selon les règles (site officiel, hash vérifié etc).
Je joins un fichier exemple.
https://cjoint.com/c/IDmhOgwnEvF

Oui, j'ai essayé défilement doux. Coché ou non c'est pareil.
Je sais que je ne suis pas le seul dans ce cas, c'est la raison pour laquelle je cherche aussi du côté Mojave.
C'est perturbant à la longue quand on doit faire défiler doucement. Et de toute manière, ce n'est pas normal puisqu'avec 10.13.6 le comportement de AOO 4.1.6 ou LIbO 6.1.5 était correct.

Merci de l'intérêt que tu portes à ma question


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Avril 2019)

Bon.

J’ai fait des tests approfondis avec un iMac 10.14.4 et un iMac 10.13.6. Le premier avec un Magic Trackpad et le second avec un souris Logitech dotée du système MicroGear.

Sur les deux, je constate une légère saccade lors du défilement vertical dans Writer, comme s’il défilait sur un rouleau cranté, surtout si je compare au défilement dans Word ou dans un autre logiciel. Cette saccade est atténuée sur l’iMac 10.13 par la présence du Logitech Control Center et l’utilisation du MicroGear. Si j’utilise un Magic Trackpad, comme sur l’iMac, cela me semble plus marqué.

Toutefois, c’est quelque chose que j’ai toujours constaté, tant avec OpenOffice qu’avec LibreOffice. On est loin du défilement avec inertie.

Dans le temps, il y avait un navigateur qui avait le même comportement : Firefox.

Je crains qu’il ne faille mettre cela sur le compte du portage d’OpenOffice (LibreOffice) sur Mac et que les choses ne s’améliorent pas de ci-tôt.


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Avril 2019)

Addenda : tu sais ce qu’il manque dans OpenOffice (LibreOffice) ?

Le rebond du scroll quand on arrive au bout du document.

Ouvre ton fichier dans Text Edit. Scrolle au trackpad ou à la Magic Mouse. T’as l’effet de rebond. Aussi dans Word. Tu ne l’as pas dans OpenOffice.


----------



## macrocosme (12 Avril 2019)

En effet, il n'y a jamais eu de rebond en fin de page sur OpenOffice et LibreOffice et autre Firefox cependant, le défilement avec AOO 4.1.6 que j'avais sur mon MBP mid 2010 est (puisque je peux encore comparer) plus fluide que celui que j'observe sur celui que je viens d'acheter (neuf).
Bon, je vais en rester là en te remerciant du temps que tu as passé sur ma question.
Cordialement


----------

